# Cake!



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 6, 2009)

Do I eat it or solve it?


----------



## Odin (Jan 6, 2009)

what flavor is it?That cakes a lie !


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Jan 6, 2009)

Its the wrong color scheme........


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 6, 2009)

WIN! Now, GIMME.

Complete fail on the color scheme though.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 6, 2009)

wow that looks way nicer than the cube cake I made a while ago (but my colour scheme was correct )


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.speedcubing.com/ton/newpage1.htm


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 6, 2009)

We should have a Rubik's Cube cake eating contest.


----------



## andreassb (Jan 6, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> We should have a Rubik's Cube cake eating contest.


...including Multi cake and OH cake


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jan 6, 2009)

Yeah...
"I ate 22 cakes BLD!"
lol 

Though I think only mouth would be better that OH


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 7, 2009)

andreassb said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > We should have a Rubik's Cube cake eating contest.
> ...


Feet and Underwater?


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 7, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> andreassb said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



youre gross

And the color scheme is most likely not wrong. I assume youre saying so because orange and red are switched? Rubik's brand cubes come with both.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 7, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> And the color scheme is most likely not wrong. I assume youre saying so because orange and red are switched? Rubik's brand cubes come with both.



Why orange and red? White and yellow or green and blue could also be switched


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 7, 2009)

is it possible to make a fully functional (and fully edible) rubik's cake?


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't mind trying FMC on that.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 7, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> is it possible to make a fully functional (and fully edible) rubik's cake?



probably not *hopes that someone will try to prove her wrong*


----------



## VirKill (Jan 7, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I wouldn't mind trying FMC on that.



Fewest Munch Contest?


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 7, 2009)

VirKill said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't mind trying FMC on that.
> ...



yes, indeed. I would be good at that.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 7, 2009)

I am making this post to announce that by the end of 2009, I will hold the world record for cake-eating, single and average.


----------



## TomZ (Jan 7, 2009)

blade740 said:


> I am making this post to announce that by the end of 2009, I will hold the world record for cake-eating, single and average.



And I guess you will also hold the single and beverage records for puzzle cans? (really bad pun...)


----------



## blade740 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would say that Dan Cohen would hold those, but probably not. He can't even BLD a beer.


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 8, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> is it possible to make a fully functional (and fully edible) rubik's cake?



Plastic is edible (though not tasty.) I would recommend a white DIY for eating because they are better, though of course this is personal preference.


----------



## Tyson (Apr 14, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> Do I eat it or solve it?



The cake is a lie.


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 14, 2009)

Bad colourscheme. D:


----------



## teller (Apr 14, 2009)

"What a mess! What on earth happened?"

"The cake was Type A...do the math."


----------



## holypasta (Apr 14, 2009)

Tyson said:


> Lord Voldemort said:
> 
> 
> > Do I eat it or solve it?
> ...



agreed.


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

holypasta said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Lord Voldemort said:
> ...



Can someone explain? Yeah the color scheme is correct, but what do you mean it's a lie?


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

byu said:


> Can someone explain? Yeah the color scheme is correct, but what do you mean it's a lie?



inside joke, 'the cake is a lie' is from Portal.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

byu said:


> Yeah the color scheme is correct


That's not a standard color scheme


----------



## byu (Apr 20, 2009)

Ellis said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah the color scheme is correct
> ...



It doesn't matter. I could sticker my cube with white opposite green, blue opposite red and orange opposite yellow, and would you call my cube a lie? It's just, different.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

byu said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...



Yes I would. All I said is that it wasn't standard. Btw if this is the first time you've heard "the cake is a lie", then I feel bad. I guess you haven't played portal or read a single post by odin.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 20, 2009)

byu said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > byu said:
> ...


cubes are not lies, cakes are.
*facepalm* they're not calling cakes a lie because its colour scheme is "wrong" or whatever, they're saying its because its an inside joke.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 20, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> cubes are not lies, cakes are.
> *facepalm* they're not calling cakes a lie because its colour scheme is "wrong" or whatever, they're saying its because its an inside joke.



Haha, I didnt even catch that, I said yes... assuming it was a cube cake.


----------

